# OS big bass system



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anybody have old pics of system that has a bunch of subs like 20x10's 12x12's, 16-15's ect ect. Thanks


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Got a few hits here: https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...motiona...0...1.1.32.img..0.7.766.F038VTpcqAw and

https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...kIgd3uDR8#hl=en&q=mark+fukuda+blazer&tbm=isch

and

https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...038VTpcqAw#hl=en&q=cadence+ambulance&tbm=isch


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you sir


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

For sure. A few more: https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...otiona...0...1.1.32.img..2.9.1322.5s0DXIFk7LQ


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

One of the pic links had a pic of the Linear Power "Ear Candy" bread-truck, with a wall of Stroker 15's. 

Don't think I ever remember seeing that.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

haha the old bread truck, i love some OS Strokers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

The Spring Break Nationals archive page would be a good source, but it doesn't seem to be working right now.. :-(


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Someone referenced a later version of it with Polk DB 12's, which sounded somewhat familiar. Just didn't realize it had Strokers, at some point. 

Luvs me some Strokers, luvs 'em....

I've always wanted one, and at some point I will own one. Prolly never run it, just need to own one.


----------

